# Assolir un sentit



## TraductoraPobleSec

Com us sona això d'assolir un sentit? O potser us agradaria més aconseguir un sentit?  L'original en anglès diu: "Make meaning".

La meva traducció (primerenca):

*"Assolir un sentit: El motiu principal per començar una empresa és assolir un sentit; és a dir, crear un producte o servei que facil del món un món millor".*

Merci, com sempre


----------



## ajohan

Bon dia Tradu
M'agraden les dues opcions però em pregunto si cal l'article indeterminat 'un', ja que és un terme bastant abstracte. Hi ha alguna forma de mirar altres textes de marqueting i creació d'empreses per veure com ho han traduit? És que aquesta expressió és bastant comú.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo utilitzaria: "crear sentit". Em penso que la idea d'assolir, d'aconseguir, no hi és de manera directa a "make meaning".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Thanks, Ajohan i Ampu. Aquesta vegada, noiet, m'agrada la teva idea


----------



## ajohan

D'acord amb ampurdan i una cosa més: jo faig moltes d'aquestes traduccions al anglès i veig que "crear una empresa" és molt més típic que "començar" seguit per "muntar una empresa". 
Obviament no pots posar "crear" aquí per temes de repetició (tindríem la paraula 3 vegades!).


----------



## chics

També pots dir: _Donar-li sentit_. O Donar sentit, és a dir, que tingui un sentit d'ésser.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Thank you, guys. I'll bear in mind all your ideas. Aquesta era la versió primerenca...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ajohan said:


> M'agraden les dues opcions però em pregunto si cal l'article indeterminat 'un', ja que és un terme bastant abstracte. quote]
> 
> 
> 
> chics said:
> 
> 
> 
> També pots dir: _Donar-li sentit_. O Donar sentit, és a dir, que tingui un sentit d'ésser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I "DONAR *UN* SENTIT"?
Click to expand...


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> I "DONAR *UN* SENTIT"?


Sí!


----------



## su123

chics said:


> També pots dir: _Donar-li sentit_. O Donar sentit, és a dir, que tingui un sentit d'ésser.


 

Chics, estic amb tu. Abans de llegir el teu post, ja ho havia pensat. És, de les opcions donades, amb la que més m'hi identifico.


----------



## su123

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ajohan said:
> 
> 
> 
> M'agraden les dues opcions però em pregunto si cal l'article indeterminat 'un', ja que és un terme bastant abstracte. quote]
> 
> 
> 
> I "DONAR *UN* SENTIT"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bones, de nou!
> 
> Crec que jo ho diria sense "un". Si posem *un* sembla que s'hagi de triar entre un o un altre, en canvi, donar sentit, és simplement posar cara i ulls a un projecte. No sé com ho veieu, vosaltres.
Click to expand...


----------



## brau

Si se'm permet el meu granet d'arena, "donar un sentit" em sembla la millor opció. Havia pensat també en "dotar de sentit/d'un sentit", però crec que "dotar" potser és un verb massa transitiu en aquest cas.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Crec que has de parlar de satisfer una necessitat o de satisfer un sentit, si vols. Hom crea una empresa per fer-hi calés, i ho assolirá en la mesura que satisfagui les necessitats dels clients. Fins aquí, suposo, tots d'acord ja que es obvi. El que personalment penso que es tenir una barra de pam és la última part de la frase, però en fi, aquest no és el motiu de la consulta.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sabeu per què prefereixo "donar un sentit" en comptes de "donar sentit", perquè en el segon cas és com si l'O.I. hi fos implícit (donar sentit a alguna cosa). Mentre que a "donar un sentit", ai... Si que també li dones a alguna cosa, però... Bé, que no em sé explicar, però trobo que és més el que diu en l'original que és "make meaning" i prou (i no "give meaning to something").

Què me'n dieu?


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Sabeu per què prefereixo "donar un sentit" en comptes de "donar sentit", perquè en el segon cas és com si l'O.I. hi fos implícit (donar sentit a alguna cosa). Mentre que a "donar un sentit", ai... Si que també li dones a alguna cosa, però... Bé, que no em sé explicar, però trobo que és més el que diu en l'original que és "make meaning" i prou (i no "give meaning to something").
> 
> Què me'n dieu?



Com he dit abans, I'm with ya.


----------

